# Steinberg UR22mkII



## bigus (Sep 10, 2012)

Searched the forum multiple ways and couldn't turn up mention of it. Price seems about the same as the UR22, biggest difference I can see from the Steinberg site is the addition of "loopback" functionality.

Has anyone used this device with REW? Is the loopback the same as what is needed for a reference channel? If so I suppose that would save a cable, and the slightly higher SNR doesn't hurt.


----------



## etc6849 (Jan 4, 2009)

Please see my comparison found here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rd-comparison-m-audio-presonus-steinberg.html

Please post any questions in that thread if they pertain to my measurements or the UR22mkII.

I would definitely NOT buy the UR22, but the UR22mkII as several issues appear to be fixed. I really like my UR22mkII, it blew away everything I tested it against as far as freq resp and THD. Also, noise floor for the mic input is below 125dB at mid level.



bigus said:


> Searched the forum multiple ways and couldn't turn up mention of it. Price seems about the same as the UR22, biggest difference I can see from the Steinberg site is the addition of "loopback" functionality.
> 
> Has anyone used this device with REW? Is the loopback the same as what is needed for a reference channel? If so I suppose that would save a cable, and the slightly higher SNR doesn't hurt.


----------



## bigus (Sep 10, 2012)

OK, cool, thanks. Not sure why I couldn't turn up that thread in a search. Some forums are a bit wonky that way I guess.


----------

